# So I just bought two Pollinis..



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

and I've never kept this breed before. It was kind of a spur of the moment thing. Now I'm no newbie to this, I've kept two Tiger Oscars for some years, but after doing some research on them they seem to be a little bit more fragile than Tiger Oscars, who from my experience could survive in a toilet.

Anyway, they are a male and female, I'm currently housing them both in a 29 gallon tank. Is this too small for them, or will they be ok for a time? I have them on a diet of pellets and blood worms, they've been in the tank for two days and are feeling comfortable enough to swim around and eat. Any help or advice would be awesome.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

So its just one now, I ended up taking the female back to the store because the male was beating up on her really badly.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help with any advice as I've never kept them before. Just wanted to say that I've been wanting these fish for awhile now. One of my LFS had a group of juvies awhile ago but I didn't have the tank space for them. Then when I did have space I couldn't find any so I ended up with a Carpintis.

Got any pics??


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

No worries sir. I'll try to put some pictures as soon as I can.


----------

